# How to bring a pet house rabbit to Australia



## collettetje (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, I am starting planning the process of coming to Australia with the family. I have travelling with cats before so know about how to do it with our two cats more or less, but its our rabbit I am worried about. I don't think there are passports for rabbits? If not is there any likelihood that this will happen in the near future does anyone know? If it has to go into quarantine, how long is this for? My rabbit is a house rabbit and not used to be in a cage for any long periods - shes part of the family. Is there anything I could do to let her come and avoid quarantine? Thank you all for any help


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am sure it is illegal to have pet rabbits in Australia..


just spoken to her and she tells me they are illegal in Queensland but some states allow it


----------



## collettetje (Sep 19, 2012)

oh my goodness!!! I didn't think it would be illegal! I do remember something about rabbits and Australia - and them doing lots of damage now that I come to think of it  woops!!!! Well then Queensland is out. Thank you x


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Who wants to take the pet with them should throw an eye on the link below:
Bringing Cats and Dogs (and other pets) to Australia - Department of Agriculture, Fisheries and Forestry
Hope it helps.


----------



## collettetje (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you very much, will have a look now! Fingers crossed


----------

